# CAD Gallery - Comments



## Nick W

If we are to keep comments about the CAD gallery separate from the gallery itself, might I suggest here as a place to do it?

Steve,
Thanks for getting the ball rolling, I will add some of my stuff as soon as I get somewhere to keep my pictures on line. (Mutters to self, I've got a tuit somewhere, where is it though?)

A trick you may not be aware of in SU is using the eraser tool with the control key pressed. This 'hides' lines, and would enable you to lose the extraneous ones on your table legs etc.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Nick, I have been using Photobucket.com and it seems to work well for this sort of thing. At least _I_ can see my pictures.

Steve, I was going to mention it but Nick beat me to it. Actually though, the Shift key with the Eraser hides the lines while Ctrl softens. You'll get different results.


----------



## Nick W

Dave,

D*mn, I knew I should have looked it up, and not relied on memory - especially as I can't even remember where my tuit is.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Excellent guys, thanks. 
I'm still learning, too.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## LyNx

opps, in trouble already and i haven't even opened the wine yet     

Andy


----------



## Steve Maskery

LyNx":1h48ht01 said:


> opps, in trouble already and i haven't even opened the wine yet
> 
> Andy



YES! But you can redeem yourself quite easily. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru

That's alright Andy, I got in trouble, too. I'd really get in trouble if I opened the wine now. It's only quarter past noon. :shock:


----------



## LyNx

never too early for wine.. :wink:

Anyway, two images to start with. The lego car was a test to see what i could do within a time limit. The workwall was yesterdays request from a client. The mapping on the doors is a bit out as i had to stretch this to over 3300mm and the map is only 2000mm at the correct scale.

Andy


----------



## Steve Maskery

Lynx,
That's better! 

Can I make a suggestion, please? Can you resize your picture? This is easy in XP, as you can right-click and select the option Resize Pictures. One of the options is Small, which creates it at 640x480, and seems to look nice on a "normal" screen. I can't see all of yours at once, as it is too big.

Have you drawn that in AutoCad?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## LyNx

It's modelled 80% in autocad, rest in Max. Image rendered in max using finalrender (cebas)

Andy


----------



## Nick W

DaveR,

What did you use for the Stickley Sideboard rendering? Can't have been Sketchup, surely.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Nick, that rendering was done in Kerkythea, a freeware rendering program. In that particular image my goal was to make the wall sconces look like they're lit. I've been playing with lighting the rest on and off since then.


----------



## andrewm

Just one thought. Is it really sensible to put all the pictures in one thread? For those of us who are still using dial-up it is going to get to be one mighty download.

Andrew


----------



## Steve Maskery

Hi Andrew,
Very good point, I hadn't thought of that. Hmm, not sure I have an answer really. We can help by posting small, compressed files, I guess, but it will still grow.

Anyone got any ideas?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## LyNx

can these not be added to the "user gallery"?? This then creates a thumbnail

Andy


----------



## Nick W

Maybe the Mods could be presuaded to add a new top-level thingy, don't know what its called, but at the same level as General Woodworking, Hand Tools etc...


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Hi Nick

This is not something that Mods can do.

The idea of adding an additional forum has been aired a number of times before and the decision that was taken is that they will not be increased.

What about putting them all together in the user gallery under a new category called SketchUp?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Nick W

I guess that would work. Please don't call it SketchUp though, alternative CAD products are available, and their output is welcome too.  

But please get Steve Maskery's input too - after all he started the CAD Gallery thread.


----------



## andrewm

If they are going in a gallery can anyone post there or do you have to be individually registered for the gallery as well? Not that that would be too much of a problem mind.

Andrew


----------



## Steve Maskery

I really don't mind how it is done. I hadn't appreciated the dial-up issues, my only concern was to have a tidy thread that didn't wander off-topic, because that would render it useless, really, if you had to wade through loads of general CAD stuff to get to the interesting pictures.

I'd not thought about the user gallery bit either, perhaps we should just use that as is, and post pics just as we would photos.

I guess we probably need some techie input from Charley on how this can best be achieved. 

Help!!!!!!
S
PS Glad to see that the idea is popular, though.


----------



## Nick W

For those who have seen Steve's article in this month's GWW (and those who have not) there are a couple of points that I would like to comment on.

It is possible to switch between perspective and orthogonal views in SketchUp using the _Camera>Perspective _menu entry.

SketchUp can import AutoCAD .dwg format files directly using the _File>Import_ menu. There is no need to go via JPEG files. You can also export SketchUp models into .dwg files using the _File>Export>3D Model... _menu.

Thanks to Steve for his permisson to put these points on the forum.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Good things to point out, Nick. I haven't seen the article yet but I hope to soon.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Hi all,
Yes, Nick is quite right, and I'm as glad to learn from others as I am to pass on what I know. I did know about the Perspective thingy, but I discovered it after writing the article, and it was too late to change it.

As regards the DWG/JPG business, I've just tried the ACAD import into SU, and I've remembered why I use the JPG method. Unless I'm missing something, SU imports the whole of the ACAD drawing, so you then have to go round removing everything you don't want. With the JPG approach, I can select just what I want to export. 

Am I right, or am I missing something obvious (not for the first time!)? 

BTW, I used to use IntelliCAD, and I know that Nick is a fan. It's just like AutoCAD but a LOT cheaper. I'm pretty sure it used to be free. I have a download labeled IntelliCAD 2000, so it must be a few years old now, and I'm sure it was a legit download at the time. You could upgrade to a Pro version IIRC. Seems like that option has been removed. Pity, as it was excellent.

Cheers
Steve


Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Nick W

Thinking about it Steve, there was a download, but I think it was time-limited, 30 days or some such. I would guess that is still available.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Steve, you are correct that the entire CAD drawing will get imported but I think it might be easier to eliminate what you don't want than to trace lines of a JPG. 

My experience with DWG and DXF format drawings that I've imported isthat they are frequently quite sloppy. Lines don't intersect or or overshoot other lines. Sometimes they aren't on the same plane. There are several Ruby scripts available to deal with much of those problems so if importing CAD drawings is a common thing for you, you might want to get those scripts.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Dave R":2947e5fa said:


> it might be easier to eliminate what you don't want than to trace lines of a JPG.



Hi Dave

I don't have to trace anything. I just draw the profile I want in ACAD and export it as a JPG and import it into SU. It's ready to use. When would I have to trace anything?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru

OK, maybe you're showing me something new but I thought a JPG imported as a raster image and not as real geometry.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Dave R":2l9zm3yz said:


> OK, maybe you're showing me something new but I thought a JPG imported as a raster image and not as real geometry.



I thought a curve gets imported as lots of short straight lines. Is that a problem? SU displays curves like that anyway, doesn't it? I though I got "proper" geometry. As I say, maybe I'm missing something.

I only use this sequence for complex curves, like a chair leg, anyway. Plain circles and ellipses are easy enough in SU.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nick W

Steve and I have been having a PM conversation behind the scenes here, and one of the things I wondered about was wether ACAD's layers got translated when a model was imported to SU.

Having tried it I can say that they do, and would therefore suggest this as one way in which unwanted stuff could be filtered out. Move the stuff you do want to a (new) layer, and turn off/delete the unwanted layers.

Remember - One Layer Bad, Two (or more) Layers Good. (Apologies to G. Orwell)


----------



## Nick W

Dave R,

Do you know of a b-spline plug in for SU? If there isn't one (and I'd be gobsmacked if that is so) does anyone want to write one?


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Steve, you are correct, SU uses a number of short segments to create a curve. I don't know how the number of segments is derived when importing a curve from a DXF or DWG file. Of course you can set the number of segments SU uses when drawing arcs or circles by slecting the tool and then typing the desired number of segemnts followed by the letter S and hitting Enter. i.e You could change the default 24 segments for a circle to 144 by typing 144s Enter. Use that for reducing segments, too to control files size. (see the Friday tips thread.)

Nick, I haven't seen a script for splines or B-splines although there is a Bezier script that comes in handy.


----------



## Nick W

Aldel,
Re: your box rail for the 'Rat, is there any chance you could make the .skp file publicly available?


----------



## aldel

I am currently trying to find a way of making these files downloadable but I can email them to anyone who is interested. There are two files, one with and one without measurements, each about 150kb in size.

Regards, aldel


----------



## syntec4

aldel":1vp1izgp said:


> I am currently trying to find a way of making these files downloadable but I can email them to anyone who is interested. There are two files, one with and one without measurements, each about 150kb in size.
> 
> Regards, aldel



Aldel - I'll put them on my website for you. Anyone will be able to download/save them from there if that will help.
Email me the files and I'll upload them if you like. Or if you have a slow connection put thme on a CD and I'll PM you my address. 
Regards
Lee.


----------



## aldel

Syntec,

Many thanks for your offer however I have now cracked it.
All I had to do was to Zip them up to enable downloads from my site
http://www.aldel.co.uk/WorkHolding2.htm

The file without dimensions http://www.aldel.co.uk/newbox.zip
and with dimensions http://www.aldel.co.uk/newbox1.zip

Aldel


----------



## syntec4

Yep it works!  
Nice Sketchup work!

Lee.


----------



## aldel

Thanks, 
I will create the standard mortise rail next.


----------



## browntrout

I am looking for a cheaper alternatve to AutoCAD. What alternative systems would you recommend?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Hi Chris

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry that I can't help you with your query, but someone will be along soon.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Nick W

Hi Chris,

There has been much debate recently about which CAD systems are worth using. Among the active users of CAD, most favour SketchUp, though there are several AutoCAD users.

Tony has posted details of a couple of free CAD systems here, but I don't know if anyone is using them.

Doing a search on the forum for any of the words CAD, AutoCAD, SketchUp will give you plenty to look at.


----------



## mailee

Is the sketchup tutorial series still runnng here? I seem to remember reading some interesting posts on this by someone before I went on holiday but I can't find it now? Can anyone help I am a novice with sketchup and would like to learn more. Thanks.


----------



## tim

mailee":1i6vqdnv said:


> Is the sketchup tutorial series still runnng here? I seem to remember reading some interesting posts on this by someone before I went on holiday but I can't find it now? Can anyone help I am a novice with sketchup and would like to learn more. Thanks.




Dave......Daaaavve.......DAAAAAAAAAVVVVE


Someone else needs you :wink: :roll:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Hmm...unhh...what? Who? Me? Sorry, I was dozing. 

Is someone looking for tutorials for SketchUp?


----------



## Neomorph

Dave R":1po54kr6 said:


> Hmm...unhh...what? Who? Me? Sorry, I was dozing.
> 
> Is someone looking for tutorials for SketchUp?



Mailee a couple of posts above... :wink:

Mailee, Dave R is the bod you need... his tutorials are the best thing since chopped bakery products!


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Did someone mention bakery products? OK, I'm awake. Where are the pastries? Mailee, what would do you want to know how to do in SU?


----------



## Neomorph

Nick W":2n4qvqbs said:


> Dave R,
> 
> Do you know of a b-spline plug in for SU? If there isn't one (and I'd be gobsmacked if that is so) does anyone want to write one?



I've not seen one. I do have a bezier curve ruby script though.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

The spline thing came up early last year on the SU forum about the time the original Bezier script was done. I don't know if it isn't possible to do a spline script but it never got written. If I had my choice, I'd rather have the spline than the Bezier curve option but alas, no joy.


----------



## syntec4

Hey Dave, have you been to the pub at lunchtime again :lol: 
You keep repeating yourself. :?: 

Or is it gremlins in the system again. 

 Lee.


----------



## Neomorph

Dave R":2ml280r0 said:


> (snip)
> Mailee, what would do you want to know how to do in SU?



Eh??? Dave you been at the boozer again? :wink: First the conflustication sentence and then the repeated... then the repeated reply. :-s 

Edit: Bah... Lee beat me to it


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Must be the gremlins. I haven't been to the pub yet.  I still have about an hour and a half before I get to do that. Sorry about that. Do you suppose Mailee was confused by my question? Do I need to restate it?


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Must be the gremlins. I haven't been to the pub yet. I still have about an hour and a half before I get to do that. Sorry about that. Do you suppose Mailee was confused by my question? Do I need to restate it?

How does that happen?


----------



## Neomorph

HUH!

Strangely doubled again Dave.. Gonna have to call you you DaveDave R now 

Looks like you edited it and it created a clone.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

And I thought the echo was only in my head.


----------



## mailee

Hi Dave, well I am stuck on the follow me tool, I want to make a panelled door section and draw the section on the edge and then click the follow me tool. problem is that it just won't seem to follow me around a curve. I seem to have trouble with the length of the object i am using in that the far end where i want the profile to end is just too far away or out of the screen so I can't touch on it to end the tools route. I hope this makes sense to you. Also I have never used layers, how do they work and how do i access them? Many thanks. Got to admit Sketchup is a great tool after using Autocad and Turbocad and trying to get the hang of 3D in those.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Just a quick note to let you know I've come back from the pub, read your questions and will answer shortly. I have an errand to run but I'll be back.


----------



## Neomorph

The Follow Me tool?.. That's got to be the easiest tool in Sketchup to use, yeah? I've never had any problems using that fine facility. It always does what I want it to do.

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

(Sarcasm Mode Off)

*mumblemumblesoddinthingsapaininthedonkey*

The "Follow Me" tool should have been called the "Don't You DARE Follow Me" tool as it's damn hard to get the hang of (and I still haven't totally got to grips with it even now after hours of messing with it to try getting repeatable results). For me it always either does too much or not enough... or it goes wild and changes the whole model into some wierd abstract art show. I've swore at that tool for soddin' hours lol.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

John, did you see my post to mailee?


----------



## Nick W

I find the easiest way to use the FMT is to pre-select the path, though you then lose the excitement of trying to guess where it will go next :roll:


----------



## Neomorph

Dave R":5uii78wk said:


> John, did you see my post to mailee?



Yeah, I did. I'll have to try that. I never have problems with the outside edge... it's just the inside edge that really confuses me. I've tried loads of times and not succeeded most of the time. I end up 95% of the time pulling the shape around the lines I need changed - the other 5% of the time I give up. For instance on that router table fence - the moving fence face handles. I could roundover parts of the inside of the handle but not the edge that is part of the main part of it (if you can understand that you are a genius but I'm doped on my morphine and ibuprofen so I'm a little zonky atm and can't think clearly. In fact I'm typing this with my eyes closed listening to the birds yelling at each other ).


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Wow! :shock: I did understand that. My coffee hasn't kicked in yet, though.  When I get to work this morning, I'll see if I can make you an example to show how it could be done.


----------



## Nick W

I think that there is a whole degree of extra difficulty introduced when you try to do what might be called routing, or subtractive, follow-me operations as compared to casting, or additive, ones.

Dave's example of the door frame in the other thread is a good example. If the frame were first created with rectangular cross section, and then bits removed, as you would do with a router, to form the final article, the whole process becomes much harder. The trouble is that this is the way that we as sawdust producers tend to think, 'cos this is the way we make things.

Does that match with anyone else's experience?


----------



## Neomorph

Makes sense Nick. I know what I want to do but can't do it in Sketchup. There's got to be a trick to it but I've not sussed it yet.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Actually, subtractive Follow Me works pretty well, too. I'll make an example and post it in a few minutes.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Alright, I ended up with a SketchUp tutorial based on John's router fence. Problem is, I don't have anywhere to post it. I can either e-mail it to folks if they want to PM me or if someone else has a bit of server space available to host it, I can send it there.

BTW, I saved it as a Version 4 file so those who don't have V5 can still see it.


----------



## syntec4

Dave-mail it to me I've got some Bandwidth to use. I'll put it on my site.

Cheers
Lee.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Lee, thanks. Chris (waterhead) sent me a PM and I sent it to him. If you want, though I'll send it to you, too.


----------



## Chris Knight

Tutorial now here: http://www.woodgen.com/sketchup/


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Cool! Thanks Chris.


----------



## syntec4

Dave R":1y6dagc5 said:


> Lee, thanks. Chris (waterhead) sent me a PM and I sent it to him. If you want, though I'll send it to you, too.



Thanks Dave
I have put it on my site in the files section as well. It may save some of Chris's Bandwidth.

Feel free to grab the file.

Lee.


----------



## Neomorph

Hey that's my copyright material...

_*runs off screaming to the copyright police*_

:lol:


----------

